# Cafe Hernandez



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cafe Hernandez

60 Kings Cross Rd, Kings Cross

NSW, Australia

(02) 9331 2343

Hernandez is a Sydney institution. Located just off the Kings Cross red light district it is a strongly Spanish themed little hole in the wall.

Frequented by punks, old men, business types and backpackers it has a great blend of ...

More...


----------

